
Mark Zuckerberg Is Sure Acting Like Someone Who Might Run for President - nafizh
https://www.wired.com/2017/01/zucks-sure-acting-like-someone-might-run-president/?mbid=social_fb
======
franzen
>If Zuckerberg dies, gets fired, or leaves the company on his own, he’ll still
lose control.

TIL you can't control a company after you die. Thanks Wired

~~~
sparky_z
It's important to know whether or not his estate would retain control in the
event of his death.

------
tasty_freeze
Off topic: I can't read the article, or any wired.com article, because after
about 5 or 10 seconds, the screen gets taken over by a plea to disable my ad
blocker or to pay $50/year to get ad-free wired.

That is fine, but I don't have any ad blocker of any kind. Javascript is
enabled. The only thing is that I don't have java installed on my machine. It
is hard to believe that their ad mechanism is relying on java.

~~~
clusmore
Ironically I have uBlock Origin installed and I _don 't_ get the plea.

~~~
jasondrowley
Can confirm... I use uBlock Origin as well and I don't see the message either.

------
heliophobicdude
I see a huge problem here. How do you run for office and also not be tempted
to alter people's feed to vote for you on your 1.7 Billion-user platform?

~~~
dilemma
You don't. Media moguls always use their power for their own benefit.

------
eachro
As much as I hate to admit it, he doesn't have the charisma to win.

~~~
randycupertino
The ole, "Which candidate would I rather have a beer with?" problem. The one
you'd rather have a beer with wins every damn time.

~~~
namlem
No one wanted to have a beer with Nixon.

------
randycupertino
I'd just be excited to have someone moderately rational, arguably not corrupt
and possibly an atheist as president.

I agree with eachro, though... he's sadly probably not likable enough to win.

~~~
geezerjay
> I'd just be excited to have someone moderately rational, arguably not
> corrupt and possibly an atheist as president.

Considering how Zuckerberg has already been caught ordering Facebook employees
to censor away posts that were favourable to a particular persidential
candidate, I'm sure that the "not corrupt" tag can be safely put away.

------
davesque
One nice aspect of this is the thought of having a president that actually
understands technology on a deeper level.

~~~
h1d
He does?

~~~
jacalata
a deeper level than Trump? Yes, of course he does.

